# Social event - Guadalajara/Chapala/Ajijic



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Several of us in the Guadalajara - Lake Chapala area have discussed meeting for a meal and conversation.

Time and date: 
3 pm, Sunday, August 19th, 2012

Place: 
Birrireria Chololo
South of Guadalajara Airport on the Carretera between Guadalajara and Chapala

Invitees: 
Anyone in the area

If you are interested in attending, please respond to this thread and if there is sufficient interest, we will go ahead with it.


----------



## redraidermty (May 22, 2012)

I think we'll go.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

how am i supposed to curb my curiosity and enthusiasm for reports from this summit?

what i wouldn't give to be there. . . boggles my mind.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

You know we'll be there! :clap2:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We plan to be there, too. 

How will we find each other?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> We plan to be there, too.
> 
> How will we find each other?


How about this? When we have a rough idea of how many of us there will be, I will call them and ask them to reserve a table for "Los Expatriados". 

Also I will plan to wear a red t-shirt, shirt or jacket depending on the temperature.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Several of us in the Guadalajara - Lake Chapala area have discussed meeting for a meal and conversation.
> 
> Time and date:
> 3 pm, Sunday, August 19th, 2012
> ...


With many regrets, we have a long-standing invitation/obligation NOB that weekend. Damn!


----------



## redraidermty (May 22, 2012)

Due to unforeseen circumstances we might not be able to go. We'll try. Have fun.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DNP and RedRaid,

Sorry you won't be able to make it. I was looking forward to meeting some more of the people I only know through their writings. We will give you a raincheck and do it again some time.

:rain:


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> DNP and RedRaid,
> 
> Sorry you won't be able to make it. I was looking forward to meeting some more of the people I only know through their writings. We will give you a raincheck and do it again some time.
> 
> :rain:


A raincheck would be great. Maybe I'll organize something down our way for next time. Regards to all those fortunate enough to attend.

!Saludos!

WashDC/SMA


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DNP said:


> … Maybe I'll organize something down our way for next time. …


I look forward to it.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Postponement*

TG & RV:
Looks like the only ones who'll be there were us. I would love for all of us to get together, but let's plan it again when more people are available. I've had the pleasure of both your company IRL and for me, I am happy with that.

I spoke with RV this morning and he agrees, we really want a get together of many people, let's try it again at a later date with more lead time.

FHB


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> TG & RV:
> Looks like the only ones who'll be there were us. I would love for all of us to get together, but let's plan it again when more people are available. I've had the pleasure of both your company IRL and for me, I am happy with that.
> 
> I spoke with RV this morning and he agrees, we really want a get together of many people, let's try it again at a later date with more lead time.
> ...


I was thinking similarly. That sounds fine.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> I was thinking similarly. That sounds fine.


I assume that it goes without saying that, if we could, we'd be there!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There goes the plot to get FHBOY and his wife to eat goat stew!


----------

